# Goo trying to escape



## AB^ (May 31, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Ameivaboy/Tupinambis/?action=view&current=MOV04826.flv">http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Am ... V04826.flv</a><!-- m -->



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Ameivaboy/Tupinambis/?action=view&current=MOV04827.flv">http://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/Am ... V04827.flv</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

he was like peace!


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

I'd be careful with that drop... I don't want him getting hurt from the fall...


----------



## Lexi (May 31, 2008)

i dont think he is going to hurt himself from falling that far.. Goo would know if it is to far of a jump or not for him.


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

Haha, colombians are great.


----------



## DZLife (May 31, 2008)

XD I can't keep my tegu in her cage anymore. She comes out whenever she wants to, and I can't get her a new cage lid for a while....

She, about an hour ago, jumped out of her enclosure, came over to me, cuddled for a bit, and proceeded to take a giant crap right on my bed. I just finished cleaning it up.


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 31, 2008)

You could tell how pissed off he was when you put him back in, i betcha he was saying "What the hell man? I thought we were friends" :lol: 

Spencer


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

nice clips, Kevin.


----------



## AB^ (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Lexi said:


> i dont think he is going to hurt himself from falling that far.. Goo would know if it is to far of a jump or not for him.



Yea your prolly right, It just looks like a big drop to me. I wouldn't want to fall that far if I was that size lol


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

Angel used to do it before I had their new enclosures built now their not on top of each other and they come and go as they please when I am home.


----------



## dorton (Jun 1, 2008)

Pretty cool. My female has learned how to open her sliding door, so I have had to make a rod to keep the door from being opened.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 1, 2008)

dorton said:


> Pretty cool. My female has learned how to open her sliding door, so I have had to make a rod to keep the door from being opened.




yes, that is what's going on now. my f. arg. figured out _already_ how to get out. that girl is like houdini. I can't find her now.
thank you for the good idea.


----------



## bobbydesi (Jun 20, 2008)

DZLife said:


> XD
> She, about an hour ago, jumped out of her enclosure, came over to me, cuddled for a bit, and proceeded to take a giant crap right on my bed. I just finished cleaning it up.



omg thats hilarious but i feel for you :lol:


----------



## Magik (Jun 30, 2008)

hahahah my tegu has gotten out a few times now pulled out his vent hahaha mad little guy!


----------



## AB^ (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea my argentine has recently ripped off half of the reed screening lining the back wall of her cage along with ripping through the pond liner at the bottom of the cage trying to dig deeper, im gonna have renovate that cage really soon


----------



## Magik (Jun 30, 2008)

Im gona build my guy a very large viv soon I just learned that that as long as your tegu has plenty of hides and cover you can give him a large viv just I dont think he likes his small viv any more also be able to put in proper vents to stop him escaping and for proper humidity control


----------



## Nero (Jul 1, 2008)

columbians are great they crack me up mine gets ticked off when I put him back in his cage


----------



## angelrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Nero said:


> columbians are great they crack me up mine gets ticked off when I put him back in his cage



yes, I really like their spunkiness and they do make me laugh. I can't wait to get a couple more of my colombians !!! this will cover me for when the args and if the args hibernate. I won't go into a total 'tegu withdrawl'.

but 
the args are playful as well.


----------



## jntann (Jul 1, 2008)

i think your tegu thinks its cage is larger than the white box, I don't think it is trying to escape.


----------



## Nero (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldnt mind getting an Argentine but the hibernation thing would make me nervous because I would be afraid of screwing up their pattern. I really dont know much about them


----------

